# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Jukanoo

## JEK

I've found a new parade  - - - on Boxing Day!!

----------


## rivertrash

I think it's perfect for you!

----------


## tim

You should have taken your feathers!

----------


## Peter NJ

They will be packed for Septembers trip..

----------


## GramChop

you are a certified nut, pops!!!

----------

